# Which is your bluest orchid?



## Bjorn (Feb 21, 2013)

I believe this one is my bluest. Its a small Vanda-flaskling flowering for the first time. The pedigree is unknown, got it at Bangkok airport in a small flask and brought it home. Lost the label (no slipper he-he ) The first picture is in HPS light showing the size:



The next is an attempt to show its color in natural light. Difficult to make a good shot as the plant has its roots entanled with others.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2013)

try these - http://www.google.com.au/search?q=t...JAqWkiAeq9IHQAw&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1536&bih=796


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2013)

That's pretty blue! My deepest blue is a toss-up between Ascda. Princess Mikasa and Darwinara Charm ‘Blue Star’. Oh, and Den. victoria-reginae.


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disa graminifolia and Acacallis cyanea are my bluest.

Brett


----------

